# Cages,Pictures,wheels. Hello I'm new. :]



## xo.QuilliesMommie (Dec 9, 2011)

So I'm really new here and I've been reading these pages and forms for months and months and now I have my very own Quills. I got him from a girl who couldn't keep her in her apartment. <3 I was wondering what cages everyone had for them, I feel like maybe this cage is too small or he'll grow out of it so I wanted to get an idea of others cages. :3 He is mine and my boyfriends heggie Lord Quilldemort  he was named before I got him and I just think its works.

I've looked at others forms so this maybe a little obvious, but I want to see everyone else decorated cage or what others might have. Oh and what sorts of wheels would be better for them, I believe I read somewhere there are certain wheels that may harm them? Not sure! Let me know! <3

Very much appreciated to those who respond. 
Here is a picture of my little Lord. <3

I haven't taken pictures of him myself yet but this is a recent picture. Hes hiding around in his little house getting use to our shirts and maybe sleeping? Not sure. :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome! He's so cute 
If you look under our products review section you'll see a section about wheels. But Larry's wheel is the best :3 
Also if you go to cage section we have a cage setup picture thread. Sorry I can't post links on my phone lol hopefully you'll find it. Or maybe someone else will post them. If not I will when I get on a CPU 
Once again welcome ^-^ oh and we require tons of hedgie pics ha


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Wheels:http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=43
Larry's wheel:http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/storm-bucket-wheel.html
Cages: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Welcome! He's so cute
> If you look under our products review section you'll see a section about wheels. But Larry's wheel is the best :3


 Thank you!  The new product section is great but IMO it makes no since to have the new section if your not going to have reviews on the most rec stuff. :? Everywhere you go on this forum you see my wheels and people rec them but they are not allowed in the product review section? :? How is this helpful to anyone other than big companies like superpets? :shock:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

LarryT said:


> ShutUpAndSmile said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! He's so cute
> ...


Very true. I can understand not wanting a thousand shop reviews for liners and hedgie bags. But I feel like your wheels are different. It is the best product on the market IMO for wheels (Like I think you should sell them in stores =o That way when I see a hedgie in a pet shop be like "USE THIS WHEEL" Plus I bet they're great for other small animals like rats and such)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Opening up the product reviews to allow private sellers is kind of a sticky situation. While I agree 100% that Larry's wheel should be included, if we open it up to one private seller, we have to open it up to reviews of all private sellers. 

While it's easy to give a poor review to a store bought item, most people are not going to talk negatively about something sold by another member. Those that will, are often disgruntled buyers who sometimes blame the seller for a problem that was in fact the buyers fault. We've seen that happen here before. Once a review is posted, it's there and being that the Review section is informational only, the seller will not be able to defend themselves. 

Keeping it for store bought items only, eliminates a lot of headaches and potential hard feelings.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Keeping it for store bought items only, eliminates a lot of headaches and potential hard feelings.


And hurts all small sellers like myself and helps all big companies like superpets that pay their help a penny an hour.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

xo.QuilliesMommie I owe you an apology, I'm sorry I highjacked your thread, was not the place or time.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Lord Quilldemort :lol: :lol: :lol: 

He's adorable, and I'm absolutely in love with his name! 

Definitely take a look at the forum threads that ShutUpAndSmile posted a few posts up. They're all fantastic and helped me a lot before I brought my hedgie Felix home. As for wheels, I would definitely recommend either of LarryT's wheels. I have the CSBW. It's super easy to clean and it's SILENT, which is important since Felix's cage is at the foot of my bed and I need my beauty rest at night.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lehaley said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Lord Quilldemort :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He's adorable, and I'm absolutely in love with his name!
> 
> .


I must of read to fast and didn't see his name omg I love it also!!! I kinda wanna hijack the name if I ever get a male lol. Very creative.  :!:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I must of read to fast and didn't see his name omg I love it also!!! I kinda wanna hijack the name if I ever get a male lol. Very creative.  :!:


I'm glad to see there are other Harry Potter inspired hedgehogs out there. Felix's name came from the Felix Felicis liquid luck potion.  I'm a massive dork.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lehaley said:


> I'm glad to see there are other Harry Potter inspired hedgehogs out there. Felix's name came from the Felix Felicis liquid luck potion.  I'm a massive dork.


I've sadly never read all the books ((( I feel like a dork. I call my self a reader. -ashamed- I've only read the first and half of the 2nd. 
But my next pets name will be hp inspired. Lol


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

LarryT said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping it for store bought items only, eliminates a lot of headaches and potential hard feelings.
> ...


Larry, I disagree with that, if a member sells a good quality product other members will recommend it whether or not its listed in the review section. If we allow all members that sell products to be reviewed their it will turn into either a popularity contest, with the members friends all recommeding it or people putting down one product because they don't like that member or a friend sells the same the same item. The review section was made for products that most people can buy locally, not have to order, so they can just go get it if they need it right away.


----------



## xo.QuilliesMommie (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks so much guys! I see that now :3 I love his name as well I thought it was ever so clever. <3 I'm just waiting for him to wake up later so I can play with him :3 ahh. 

Larrys wheel? Oh its okay I don't see it as hijacking just informing as a new member and a new owner I want to read all I can and more <3 

Oh and do you guys use play pens? I'm thinking about getting one. I'm so excited to buy him more toys. :]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

nikki said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy said:
> ...


I can see your side just wish you all could see mine. When a new member goes straight to the review section all they will see is what has been reviewed and that's simply not far to people selling homemade stuff me or anyone else. Whatever is done is done just saying I don't think it's right sorry for having an opinion.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I do see your side as I sell homemade hedgie supplies too, but I don't have a problem with not being listed under the review section. I believe word-of-mouth by happy customers is much better than a review. People can give bad reviews to don't forget, you can't guarentee that whoever posts the review will like your product. Also this is a policy that was decided by the owner/admins so I think that they have the right to decide whatever they want as a board policy whether everyone thinks it fair or not.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

nikki said:


> I do see your side as I sell homemade hedgie supplies too, but I don't have a problem with not being listed under the review section. I believe word-of-mouth by happy customers is much better than a review. People can give bad reviews to don't forget, you can't guarentee that whoever posts the review will like your product.


I don't really care what anyone post good or bad, I just want to have the same rights as any big shot company does. I will not speak of it again you all done what you thought was best and I will just have to respect that if I like it or not.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I would rather not be lumped in with the "big shot" companies, but thats just me.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The whole point of keeping the Review section for commercially made products only is to protect private sellers from possible negative posts that they will not be able to reply to, defend their product, nor tell their side of the storey. This policy is not going to make everyone happy but then people won't be happy if they get comments that they don't like either. Once again, the staff is in a no win can't please everyone situation so we have to do what we feel is best.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This site gets thousands of new vistors each and every day, most of these people will never become members and will never take the time to read any futher than the review section when they are looking for something. A Review Section to me is useless when some of the best items are not allowed to be reviewed.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

As Nancy said, not everyone is going to like every rule or policy here, but they are in place for a reason whether or not all the members agree or like it.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LarryT said:


> you all done what you thought was best and I will just have to respect that if I like it or not.


----------



## xo.QuilliesMommie (Dec 9, 2011)

:3 I finally took a picture too.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He's adorable!  Welcome to HHC, and I LOVE his name. :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry that they derailed your thread, but check out the forum for some help!
Best cages are C&C... nice, big, easy, and inexpensive to keep up.
Make sure you get a CHE for a heating source for him! 
Fleece liners are the absolute best for hedgie and owner! Easy to clean up, inexpensive in the long run, and washable!
The only wheel you can buy in store that's good is the comfort wheel. I have one, and if you don't mind a racket, and can't order a bucket wheel online, I'd say get it. 
I use Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Lite and mix in a few kibbles of Wellness - Kitten for a little extra fat content.


----------



## xo.QuilliesMommie (Dec 9, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Sorry that they derailed your thread, but check out the forum for some help!
> Best cages are C&C... nice, big, easy, and inexpensive to keep up.
> Make sure you get a CHE for a heating source for him!
> Fleece liners are the absolute best for hedgie and owner! Easy to clean up, inexpensive in the long run, and washable!
> ...


C&C ??


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

here's a thread to some  
http://guineapigcages.com/


----------



## Emiry (Nov 24, 2011)

Continueing with the dorkyness, my hedgehogs name will be Bijou, I got it from Hamtaro


----------

